# VNC mit Putty tunneln?



## Flame (6. März 2005)

So, jetzt bin ich bal am ende mit meinen Nerven...

Wie kann ich VNC mit Putty tunneln? Ich finde immer nur Linux > Windows Lösungen.
/me sucht aber XP > XP Lösung.

Mit Putty komme ich auf den SSH Server.
Sehe auch dann die Shell des Remoterechners.
Nun dachte ich, öffne ich dort den Viewer, was sich als Irrtum herrausstellte.
Wollt nun mit TightVNC Viewer von meinem Rechner auf den Remoterechner zugreifen.
Eingabe: localhost:5900

Kommt Fehlermeldung: Failed to connect Server.

Mein Problem sind nun die Ports.
Ich möchte den bestehenden SSH Tunnel nutzen.


----------



## Flame (6. März 2005)

Hmm, ich glaub, ich habs gelöst.
Aber wie kann ich jetzt kontrollieren, ob VNC wirklich den Tunnel nutzt?

Hab jetzt mit Putty einen Tunnel aufgebaut.
Unter forwarded Ports steht jetzt:
L5901 192.168.0.2:5901

Im Viewer gebe ich ja jetzt bei connecten folgende IP ein:
192.168.0.2:1

Das  auch. Aber wie teste ich meine kleine Konstruktion?

thx


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. März 2005)

Ich glaube, das funktioniert noch nicht so wie du es willst. Du machst mit Putty einen Tunnel der so ausschaut: 

LirgendeinPort ZielrechnerIP:VNCPort

Dann verbindest du deinen VNC-Viewer mit

localhost:irgendeinPort

IrgendeinPort steht natürlich für den selben Port, den du oben beim Tunnel verwendet hast. Dann müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## Flame (6. März 2005)

Hab das jetzt probiert und bekomme keine Verbindung.

kann nicht zb. 5091:192.168.0.2:5091 nehmen.
Der VNC Port liegt doch standardmäßig auf 5090.
Verbinden tue ich mich doch mit 5091.
Aber der SSH Server hat Port 22.
2 Können doch nicht zur selben Zeit an einm Port lauschen. Oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler? *grml*

Hab da was gefunden, aber richtig kapieren tue ich das nicht...
http://board.protecus.de/showtopic.php?threadid=9924


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. März 2005)

Ich habe jetzt nicht verstanden, was du sagen wolltest.
So muss der Tunnel aussehen, wenn dein VNC am Remoterechner (192.168.0.2) auf 5091 lauscht:

L10000 192.168.0.2:5091

Und jetzt verbindest du deinen VNC-Viewer mit localhost:10000


----------



## Flame (6. März 2005)

Habe jetzt zig Tuts durchgenommen.

Habe jetzt alles so gemacht wie in:
http://eduv.fh-kaernten.at/stu/e0314unhu/www/gemeinsam/download/anleitungen/firewall_umgehen.html
Beschrieben.

Meine Nestat sieht jetzt so aus:






Müsste doch jetzt über Port 22 getunnelt sein oder?

Beide Programme (Putty, und VNCViewer) sind verbunden.


----------

